# Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen



## elminster (9. April 2008)

*Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*

hi,

ich muss mich bewerben und will die bewerbung dabei auch als pdf zu verfügung haben (weil es manchmal duchaus gewünscht wird). leider hab ich da ein wenig probleme mit.

ich hab jetzt das anschreiben mit lebenslauf in einer word-datei (word  2002). meine zeugnisse habe ich eingescannt und die jpeg-dateien mittels pdfcreator in eine pdf-datei umgewandelt. 

wie sollte eine bewerbung denn wenn sie abgeschickt wird aussehen? sollen das mehrere dateien sein (anschreiben+lebenslauf  in einer datei und dann eben die zeugnisse jeweils einzeln als datei) oder alles eine pdf-datei?

ich hätte jetzt mal auf letzteres getippt. wie aber bekomme ich meine pdf-zeugnisse in die word-datei um das ganze ding dann mittels pdfcreator zu einer pdf zu machen?

in den vielen google-treffern die ich durchsucht habe geht es immer nur um die frage, wie man eine pdf erstellt.


----------



## skicu (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*

Alles in eine einzelne Datei.

Du kannst deine Word Datei zusammen mit allen anderen PDFs im PDF Creator Fenster hinzufügen (evtl musst du irgendwo "sammeln" oder so auswählen) und dann zum Schluß all diese Dokumente in eine einzelne PDF drucken.


----------



## klausbyte (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*

Oder du richtest einfach alles in einem einzigen Dokument gleich richtig aus, hast den selben Seitenrand und alles, und wandelst es dann um. OOo z.b. oder erst recht LaTeX bringt diese Funktion von Haus aus gleich mit (Datei => Export =>Pdf)


----------



## elminster (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				skicu am 09.04.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst deine Word Datei zusammen mit allen anderen PDFs im PDF Creator Fenster hinzufügen (evtl musst du irgendwo "sammeln" oder so auswählen) und dann zum Schluß all diese Dokumente in eine einzelne PDF drucken.



im pdfcreator - pdf druckmonitor kann ich zwar mehrere worddokumente hinzufügen, aber wenn ich eine pdf-datei hinzufügen will, öffnet er sofort diese druckeroberfläche und will wirklich drucken (aber "drucker offline", weil ich keinen angeschlossen hab).
in den einstellung des pdfcreator - pdf druckmonitors hab ich leider nichts gefunden was damit zusammenhängen könnte.


----------



## elminster (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				klausbyte am 09.04.2008 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du richtest einfach alles in einem einzigen Dokument gleich richtig aus, hast den selben Seitenrand und alles, und wandelst es dann um.



wie aber bekomm ich denn sowohl meine word-datei als auch meine pdf-dateien in eine einzige datei?


----------



## crackajack (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				elminster am 09.04.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wie aber bekomm ich denn sowohl meine word-datei als auch meine pdf-dateien in eine einzige datei?


Wenn die Zeugnisse eh als jpeg-Datei eingescannt wurden, kannst du die doch als Bilder in die Word-Datei einfügen und dann von allem eine pdf drucken/exportieren. Ob du das nun mit OpenOffice oder mithilfe eines Word-plugins machst kommt auf das selbe Ergebnis.


----------



## docsnyder08 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				elminster am 09.04.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 09.04.2008 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich würde es nicht alles in eine datei packen!
das anschreiben ist eine datei, die anlagen (lebenslauf, zeugnisse, zertifikate etc.) eine zweite datei (also eine word + eine pdf mit allen anlagen).  bei dem pdf darauf achten, dass die datei nicht zu gross ist. notfalls in niedrigerer auflösung nochmals scannen und am besten direkt in pdf. am besten mit kleiner auflösung anfangen und dann mal testen, wie die qualität ist.

hintergrund: der personaler will erstmal sofort das anschreiben lesen und nicht den ganzen wulst auf einmal sehen. 
per email ist das anschreiben nicht nötig, da die email quasi das anschreiben ersetzt. bei onlineformularen kann es schon mal sein, dass man auch das anschreiben als datei anfügen kann/soll.
bei den dateien auf eindeutige bezeichnung achten, am besten mit name (zB. Anschreiben_MustermannMax.doc bzw. Bewerbung_MustermannMax.doc, Anlagen_MustermannMax.pdf)

somit fällt die eigentliche frage auch weg (pdf in word einfügen). brauchst du nicht und solltest du imo auch nicht tun.


----------



## elminster (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				crackajack am 09.04.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> elminster am 09.04.2008 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so hab ich es jetzt auch gemacht. ich dachte eigentlich, wenn ich zu große bilder einfüg wird die pdf-datei zu groß. in irfan-view hab ich sie aber etwas verkleinert.
hab allerdings jetzt ewigkeiten daran rumgemacht, die scans wirklich 100%-ig passend zu drehen. hab das dann in irfan-view gemacht. paint und artweaver welche ich installiert hatte können nicht fein genug drehen.
man ist sowas zeitraubend!


----------



## elminster (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				docsnyder08 am 09.04.2008 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde es nicht alles in eine datei packen!
> das anschreiben ist eine datei, die anlagen (lebenslauf, zeugnisse, zertifikate etc.) eine zweite datei (also eine word + eine pdf mit allen anlagen).  bei dem pdf darauf achten, dass die datei nicht zu gross ist. notfalls in niedrigerer auflösung nochmals scannen und am besten direkt in pdf. am besten mit kleiner auflösung anfangen und dann mal testen, wie die qualität ist.
> 
> hintergrund: der personaler will erstmal sofort das anschreiben lesen und nicht den ganzen wulst auf einmal sehen.
> ...



ich bin mir da noch nicht so wirklich sicher, wie es am besten ist. einerseits hast du recht: die anlagen in eine extra datei ist vielleicht schon ein wenig besser. wenn den personaler die zeugnisse etc. interessieren, schaut er sie sich nochmal gesondert an.
andererseits hat er dann 2 dateien rumfliegen. so bleibt alles in einer und der personaler blättert die bewerbung duch wie eine ausgedruckte bewerbung (wenn er sie sich nicht sowieso ausdruckt). in einer stellenanzeige hab ich auch schon gelesen: bewerbung gerne per email aber bitte nur eine datei.


----------



## docsnyder08 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				elminster am 09.04.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> in einer stellenanzeige hab ich auch schon gelesen: bewerbung gerne per email aber bitte nur eine datei.


na klar, weil du das anschreiben ja schon in der email hast.
eine bewerbung per email + ein extra anschreiben in einer worddatei ist (für den personaler) doppelter aufwand, daher reicht per email eine angehängte datei mit den anlagen im gängigen pdf format (und nicht in word)


----------



## Kreon (9. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*

Bei den meisten Onlinebewerbungen war es bei mir bisher so, dass die jeweils das Anschreiben, die Zeugnisse und die Zertifikate extra haben wollten. Kommt eben ganz drauf an.

Wenn du alles in einer PDF haben willst. Dann erstelle 2 PDFs (Anschreiben + restl. eingescannten Dokumente) und mach daraus eine PDF. z. B. mit FreePDFXP


----------



## Kreon (12. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				docsnyder08 am 09.04.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> na klar, weil du das anschreiben ja schon in der email hast.
> eine bewerbung per email + ein extra anschreiben in einer worddatei ist (für den personaler) doppelter aufwand, daher reicht per email eine angehängte datei mit den anlagen im gängigen pdf format (und nicht in word)




Bewerbungsunterlagen sollte man generell als PDF abschicken, alles andere wirkt dilettantisch. Ich würde das Anschreiben aber nicht als Emailtext verschicken (so hab ich deine Aussage verstanden), sondern ebenfalls als Anhang.

Also zusammengefasst:
Email: hiermit bewerbe ich mich um .......
Anhang: Anschreiben.pdf
Anhang: Zeugnisse, Rest.pdf (oder eben alles in einer PDF)


----------



## theoneandonlyMav (12. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*

Hi,

also um alles in eine PDF zu bekommen ging ich immer so vor: (habe PDFCreator)

Anschreiben in WORD öffnen -->drucken und PDFCreator

wenn dieser sich öffnet auf sammeln klicken

dann Lebenslauf öffnen und drucken

Nun kommen die Bilder dran:

rechtsklick auf das erste Bild-->Vorschau und dort auf drucken und den Assi durchgehn (Als Drucker PDF Creator wählen)

Wenn du mehrere Bilder brauchst kannst du diese auch schon alle anhacken.

Sind alle Deine Dokumente/Bilder im PDFCreator zusammen, dann markiere diese alle dort und dann klicke dort auf Dokument-->zusammenfügen, nach einer kurzen Wartezeit sind diese zusammengefügt und du gehst auf Dokumente-->Drucken und halt speichern


----------



## Mothman (12. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*

Gängig ist, wie schon geschrieben:

Anschreiben im Email-Text und Zeugnis(se) und Lebenslauf als Anhang in einer PDF-Datei mit eindeutigem Namen. PDF daher, weil man mit jedem (Betriebs-) System PDF-Dateien lesen kann. Bei Word-Dokumenten schreibst du dem Arbeitgeber quasi vor, dass er MS Word zu benutzen hat. Das wird nicht gerne gesehen. Auch sind PDFs kleiner in der Dateigröße und praktischer zum Ausdrucken. Du musst auch immer davon ausgehen (der Höflichkeit deinem potenziellen Arbeitgeber gegenüber), dass nicht nur eine einzige (deine) Bwerbung zur Bearbeitung eingeht. Daher wäre es schlichtweg fatal für deine Chancen, wenn du die auch noch mit Dateien zuschüttest. Wenn sie die dann auch noch selber konvertieren müssen (könnte ja der Fall sein, dass kein Microsoft benutzt wird), dann wird dein Anhang wahrscheinlich nicht einmal heruntergeladen.

Also imao fährst du am Besten mit einer(!) PDF-Datei und einem aussagekräftigem Anschreiben im Email-Text.


Ich würde das als Arbeitgeber auch garnicht anders akzeptieren.


----------



## Kreon (12. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				Mothman am 12.04.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also imao fährst du am Besten mit einer(!) PDF-Datei und einem aussagekräftigem Anschreiben im Email-Text.
> 
> 
> Ich würde das als Arbeitgeber auch garnicht anders akzeptieren.




Wenn du nur die Zeugnisse und weitere Anlagen im Anhang versendest vergibst du aber die Chance mit einem guten Deckblatt (inkl. Portraitfoto) und einem vom Layout her schönen Anschreiben zu punkten.
Denn welche Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten hast du schon in einem E-Mailtext?


----------



## Mothman (12. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Bewerbung / pdf-Datei in word einfügen*



			
				Kreon am 12.04.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 12.04.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Online-Bewerbungen geht es weniger um Gestalung, als um Inhalt.


----------

